# Mahindra fuse blowing



## Bill84 (Oct 10, 2021)

I have a Mahindra 2216 that keeps blowing the 60 amp line fuse .
Everything is dead no lights or anything and as soon as I put the fuse in and turn the key it blows.
Could it be the starter/ Solenoid or should I just start looking for a wire that has shorted out?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning Bill, welcome to the forum.

You have a short circuit somewhere. Does it blow the fuse when you put the key in the "start/crank" position? If so, you know where to look. Could be the starter, solenoid, or a bare wire touching ground in the start position.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

If it blows the fuse when you turn the keyswitch to the "on" position, then you've got as short elsewhere


----------



## Bill84 (Oct 10, 2021)

sixbales said:


> If it blows the fuse when you turn the keyswitch to the "on" position, then you've got as short elsewhere


It blows fuse soon as I turn key to on position
The Fuse is a line fuse 60 amp. Per the manual this powers the alternator charging system ,and wire harness.
I guess i will be tracking it down.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Bill84 said:


> It blows fuse soon as I turn key to on position
> The Fuse is a line fuse 60 amp. Per the manual this powers the alternator charging system ,and wire harness.
> I guess i will be tracking it down.



Do you have access to a multimeter or an Ohm meter? Also, do you have a repair manual or a wiring diagram for the tractor? I have found that measuring resistance on 1 circuit at a time is the fastest and easiest way to do this after you do a visual inspection of every wire that you can see.....


----------



## Bryanc81 (5 mo ago)

Hello Bill84, Did you find the problem with your fuse blowing? i have a 1526 and having the same issue.


----------

